# back pain after IVF



## losing faith (Aug 2, 2006)

I am having back pain after my second IVF.  I had it the first time, also.  It starts the evening of the procedure and doesn't really let up.  It is not too bad, kind of like menstral cramps.  I am resting as I should and then just walking and doing light chores like washing dishes.  I have taken all my meds as directed.  Did anybody else experience this and then get a positive result?  The doctor says he doesn't know what is causing the crampy feeling.  I am afraid the embryos have dissolved and my uterine lining is releasing the hormones that cause cramping.  But can this be so since the meds keep this from happening?  Maybe the cramping is due to the procedure itself and putting something through the cervix. PLEASE respond if you have had lower back pain/cramps after IVF and still become pregnant. Blessings...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Losing Faith

Are you talking about embry transfer or egg collection?
I had back pain after egg collection - have a slightly twisted spine and was lying in the wrong position for too long..

After e/t I felt a little bruised and crampy but nothing that a paraceptamol didn't sort out. I found resting and drinking lots of fluid helpped. Your insides have been poked and prodded so its hardly supprising you feel a little 'off'.

And as you will see from my signature. I've just had my BFP so there is hope hun.

Chin up!
Deb


----------



## DanniB (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi

I had similar tthing but had mega inflamed bowel after EC and then 4 days before testing.  It is still huge.  Was convinced that this was going to rule out any chance of BFP but just got one yesterday!  It was hard as I wanted to have a bath and was told not to have one by clinic.  I felt mega crap for a bout 6 days after EC so don't give up hope.


----------

